# Remington 870 express Sight Mounts?



## Big Doe Down (Jan 23, 2013)

I've decided that I want to put a reflex sight on my 870 (3"). I don't really want to get a straddle mount because I've heard they sit to high with reflex sights so I think I'm going to get my receiver drilled and tapped. I'm wanting to put something like a Mueller Quick Fire or a Burris Fast fire on it. What mount would you recommend for this setup? Any help would be really appreciated thanks!


----------



## buddy48 (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe that Burris makes a mount for the speedbead that mounts between the stock and the receiver. Maybe that would work for you. It's on Burris' website...

http://www.burrisoptics.com/speedbead.html


----------



## frankwright (Jan 24, 2013)

For a 12 gauge 870, I would also get the Burris FastFire with the stock mount. Nice clean unobtrusive mount.
I have a saddle mount with a Mueller red Dot on my 870 20 gauge and it is not too high for me. Burris does not make the mount for the 20ga or I would have gone that way.
I have debated getting it drilled and tapped also.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

I've heard of guys mounting the Burris Fastfires on 870 shotguns with the marlin 336 mount they offer.  All it takes is drilling and tapping two holes.


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 25, 2013)

Make sure the holes drilled are for the 336 mount and not Remington pattern. They will not line up. I think Mossberg hole pattern works.


----------

